# Happy Birthday Justin



## mr drinky (May 5, 2013)

I hope you have a good day sir. And thanks for embedding your B-day in your username (0505). It makes it easy to remember. 

k.


----------



## zitangy (May 5, 2013)

Happy Birthday and Best Wishes

rgds
d


----------



## heldentenor (May 5, 2013)

Happy birthday, man. Thanks again for that CCK--it's still going strong. Hope you get to enjoy something awesome today--and knife-related gifts?


----------



## knyfeknerd (May 5, 2013)

Aha! 
Born on Cinco de Mayo!
Is this a future Oliver Stone movie featuring Tom Cruise?
Happy birfday Justin0505, hope it's a good one.


----------



## stereo.pete (May 5, 2013)

HAPPY BDAY!


----------



## apicius9 (May 5, 2013)

Happy Birthday!

Stefan


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (May 5, 2013)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## wenus2 (May 5, 2013)

:hbday:


----------



## sachem allison (May 5, 2013)

happy birthday


----------



## WildBoar (May 5, 2013)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Chuckles (May 5, 2013)

Glad the weather came around for your birthday. Hope it's a good one!


----------



## Von blewitt (May 5, 2013)

Happy Birthday Justin!!!


----------



## mhlee (May 5, 2013)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## cclin (May 5, 2013)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Jmadams13 (May 5, 2013)

Happy birthday


----------



## Justin0505 (May 5, 2013)

Thanks everyone! It's been a reallly good one: awesome weather, food, and company. Plus, I had a new stone (marko 8k diamond) show up last week and a new knife on its way for the next one.


----------



## franzb69 (May 5, 2013)

hbd justin!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (May 5, 2013)

Happy birthday, Justin!

:hbday:


----------



## GlassEye (May 6, 2013)

Justin0505 said:


> Thanks everyone! It's been a reallly good one: awesome weather, food, and company. Plus, I had a new stone (marko 8k diamond) show up last week and a new knife on its way for the next one.



That's sounds great. Happy birthday!


----------

